# My First attempt at being a HACK



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

​Rough day today... 


It works, won't leak, and yes, silicone was involved. That was the first time I've ever done this and I didn't have a direct connect to start off the basket strainers.


Start moaning and groaning; I'm not going back because they want to put the garbage disposal back in someday...soon because I know they're going to miss it. :thumbsup:​


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Looks good dude. :thumbsup:


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

'old up.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

I want to know why the electrical box is not mounted up in the cabinet, is it on the bottom of it, fire hazard if you ask me.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Plumber said:


> 'old up. What's that tubular tee? Is that a sideways baffle tee?


 

That's a telescoping end outlet waste, and even though I didn't check it, I'm almost positive it would be baffled. 



Nobody has mentioned what I hacked....:whistling2:



If you look real close, you'll see how dirty that dishwasher discharge line is. Every time the garbage disposal was used, it was backflowing into the dishwasher. The very reason why that new sink install had an Air Gap installed, thanks to my convincing the customer that I wasn't touching the job without one installed.

I'll post a few more pictures. It was a corian top install with built in sinks. Pretty nice.


The Price Pfister faucet they supplied me with was a POS and had problems, so I ended up putting in a delta and was done with it.






















​


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> I want to know why the electrical box is not mounted up in the cabinet, is it on the bottom of it, fire hazard if you ask me.


 

I didn't want to leave the wire disconnected from the disposal "bare" so I went to a electrical supply house and picked up that box, blank, romex connector and a couple wire nuts. 

Looped the ground around the screw for the blank, left the box sitting there for the customer to mount whereever they wanted to. 

Normally I would mount it, but like I said, it was a bad day on this sink as there was almost 2 hours wasted dealing with that Price Pfister faucet and getting a new one. 

The Air Gap looks like hell on that sink, but safety is KING.

They had little kids so that sold it even better when I showed them how damn dirty that discharge line off the dishwasher was. I've never seen one that clogged and dirty before. ????


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Roast Duck said:


> That's a telescoping end outlet waste, and even though I didn't check it, I'm almost positive it would be baffled.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, yeah, I spoke to soon. Can't spot the hack. Bed time.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Comon man! 



I used "white silicone" if that makes it any easier. :laughing:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Roast Duck said:


> Comon man!
> 
> 
> 
> I used "white silicone" if that makes it any easier. :laughing:


Yea silicone on the basket strainers, you can't use putty there on that sink.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Yea silicone on the basket strainers, you can't use putty there on that sink.


 
True, I used silicone there for sure, but there's another spot that I did this as well. 



Damn, I might get the hack award for "best hidden hack job" in plumbing. :thumbup:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

THe dishwasher tee where it connects to the bottom of the waste tee? I have seen slip joints at that points.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Am I allowed to ask what happened to the rest of the branch tailpiece?

Mark


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Finally, you two got it.


LOL!!! 

As you see, I was at my tolerances on the basket strainers, I should of went shallow. 


That dishwasher tee with the threaded top on it was pushing me too low, so I cut it, tried to glue it, wouldn't hold but it was really tight after the glue/cleaner trick, so I siliconed it like a bad bad man. :laughing:


Going around hunting for a direct connect tapped tailpiece at 6pm and no supply houses, grab the damn silicone cuz supper is gettin' cold and I know it's gunna hold. :thumbup:


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> THe dishwasher tee where it connects to the bottom of the waste tee? I have seen slip joints at that points.


yeah, it looks like you only had the one style of direct dishwasher connect but didn't have the room to fit it. a little cutting and some white silicone and it almost dissapears. as far as hacks go, this one is very clean. :thumbsup: you should get a plaque or something. :thumbup:





paul


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

shoot, i guess i typed too slow. 







paul


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)




----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Were the tee off the right side sink goes into the dishwasher discharge tee .,,, ? Correct ?

Cmon ,,, we can talk all the smack we want about " Doing it perfect and right every time"

Truth is ,,, if you've spent some years in this fickle-ass trade ,,,, once in a while you gotta "improvise " .

Decent job on what looks like it was being a PAIN IN THE A** !!

Customer happy ?

Cal


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

At first glance you're right, looks great but I'm not going to be shy here. Did you really just cut off the top and silicone the dishwasher tail piece into the end outlet? I doubt that will last very long with burning hot water pouring into it, it's going to leak for sure, just a matter of time on that one. Hope it's you that gets the call back and not another plumber.
I wouldn't have put the air gap on that sink, you're right it looks like crap. I would have looped it underneath. 
If this was someone else that was new here he would have been tore a new butt hole for doing that with the tail piece.. Sorry.
But it does look good!:laughing:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Just one question, was that a slip joint type of d/w branch tee you used, and if it was why could you not have installed it in the horizontal run of the end-outlet? That would have given you all the clearance you needed.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Just one question, was that a slip joint type of d/w branch tee you used, and if it was why could you not have installed it in the horizontal run of the end-outlet? That would have given you all the clearance you needed.


Not with that baffle tee.

Mark


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

ToUtahNow said:


> Not with that baffle tee.
> 
> Mark


Why not?

We connect d/w drain to the side of a disposal, which in turn follows the horizontal run towards the end outlet baffle tee all the time.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Look how short the waste bend is from the other sink. 

Mark


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

It would fit in there, trim to fit, it would have been the better way to do this one, beats silicone, which wont last to long.

Now if there was a disposal, it is required to connect to it.

I searched my code for this subject and it does not specify the position of a d/w tail has to be in.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

After looking is this end out, it is for a disposal only kit, so without a slip joint end outlet the tee will not fit in there, but still would have been the better of the two with the correct end outlet.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Now a real hack would have reversed the trap to make it fit, seen it done that way too many time, in older homes, HO wants a deeper sink, installs it and finds out the tee in wall is too high, so they reverse the trap to make it fit.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Here's what I would have done.... :laughing:










We could all learn a lot from this guy.... "Who Needs A Plumber?"
http://jasonknieriem.com/2008/12/21/who-needs-a-plumber/


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Redwood said:


> Here's what I would have done.... :laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:laughing: We all should go to that site and leave a comment. :laughing:


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Alright, I put my glasses on. With shallower basket strainers, he would have the room to do it differently.

The disposal tailpiece is the bit that's caulked? We don't use that cont. waste arm/disposal tee combo up here, so it still throws me off. 

The 7/8 hose is a little short for me. I like it almost all the way on.

Okay, its a hack. Shame on you.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Redwood said:


> Here's what I would have done.... :laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I like the drip pan on the right:thumbsup:


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

it's funny how so much material is regional. on my truck you won't find those basket strainers or cont. waste kits. we have the non telescoping cont. waste kits around here and i use the basket strainers with the 3 thumb screws on them. you have to do what you can with what you have and i think this worked out o.k. i mean, we can't all have the creativity and skill that was displayed in the pic redwood posted but we can try. :yes:

i didn't think of it at first but the point ironranger brought up about the heat and silicone might not work well for long. did you say you thought you were going back to reinstall a g.d.?







paul


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Redwood said:


> Here's what I would have done.... :laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
OMG! that is a piece of art. lol


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

I carry 6 basket strainers on the truck always, 2 shallow, 2 deep, and 2 nice ones with the cups. Charge for accordingly. I think I would've gone to shorter strainers, come back if I had to to put the appropriate DW tail piece in and left to eat & sleep like a baby. DW line would've come in the bottom of the cabinet then been strapped as close to the CT as possible. If hose was not able to be pushed on farther, due ID/ barbs, use DW boot and about 4-6" of 1/2" copper to couple the boot and hose together.

Just input, sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do.

Also may have tried to sell the white strainers????


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

it looks like handy manny done that!!


----------



## brassnipple (Apr 22, 2009)

The putty I use is blackswan on the container it only says you can't use on stone or marble!


----------



## brassnipple (Apr 22, 2009)

*putty use*

the only thing that you can't use putty on is marble and stone


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

Putty is very useful.:thumbup:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

ironranger said:


> Putty is very useful.:thumbup:


Damn Straight Iron Man!

Use it all the time myself...










http://www.landek.com/2007_03_01_archive.asp
I love it the way these idiot bloggers talk about their plumbing skills...
And how much they saved by not hiring a plumber...



> The condo association has some of these thing called "rules." Some rules make sense, "The front desk people will not help you carry in your groceries." Some are stupid, "You cannot leave your laundry unattended in the laundry room." And then there are some that are flawed, "You must use a licenced plumber or electrician for any plumbing or electrical work."
> 
> I understand the logic behind the last rule. You don't want any moron messing with those things but, come on, you MUST use a licenced person? What if you're...you know...not a moron. Maybe I'm being cocky but when you run clustered SQL servers under Network Load Balancing for a living, plastic pipes and water don't seem all that complicated.


Seriously would you want one of these idiots wasting your time on a quote?
Let them rot out their cabinets and floors and ceilings...
I don't care!

On a side note this putty can be used on everything...


----------



## express (Nov 22, 2008)

when installing any type of drain in cultured marble or corian type sink silicone is the preferred method. oils in putty can leach into the sink material. the brown stains in your customers bathroom around the drain is from putty. if silicone works under a strainer with hot water it should be fine on the drain pipe


----------



## express (Nov 22, 2008)

If silicone is not used you could void the warrantee on the sink


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Ummmm Staput Ultra is non staining and can be used on all surfaces.:thumbup:


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

"if silicone works under a strainer with hot water it should be fine on the drain pipe"

Well heck then throw away the slip nuts and pvc glue and stock up on silicone! Silicone is not an approved joining method for pvc or any other types of piping. After running the dishwasher a few times with burning hot water puting pressure on that joint watch what happens next when they fill up both sinks full of water and drain it!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Those plastic tubular pipes are Polypropylene.


----------



## express (Nov 22, 2008)

redwood- I agree with what the staput label says, but some of the sink manufactures only want silicone. so if they walk away from the warrentee you will get a call from your homeowner, who wants to be in the middle of that mess? again I do agree with what the label says


----------



## express (Nov 22, 2008)

ironranger- my truck is getting too crowed anyway, might try that


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

Redwood said:


> Those plastic tubular pipes are Polypropylene.


pvcppolyproylene?:thumbup: I don't know, I do know it's not an approved joining method.


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

express said:


> ironranger- my truck is getting too crowed anyway, might try that


:thumbsup:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

ironranger said:


> "if silicone works under a strainer with hot water it should be fine on the drain pipe"
> 
> Well heck then throw away the slip nuts and pvc glue and stock up on silicone! Silicone is not an approved joining method for pvc or any other types of piping. After running the dishwasher a few times with burning hot water puting pressure on that joint watch what happens next when they fill up both sinks full of water and drain it!


I agree, there is a big difference in using silicone on a strainer, and using it to make a pipe connection. Time will tell how long it will last. I'd get the truck loaded pretty quick though...


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

the difference between a hack and a plumber is: the plumber knows how to cover up his mistakes.


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

leak1 said:


> the difference between a hack and a plumber is: the plumber knows how to cover up his mistakes.


As long as it's a "right turn" warranty who cares right?:laughing:


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

somehow i knew ir would be responding to the last post! lol.


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

leak1 said:


> somehow i knew ir would be responding to the last post! lol.


Leak, I learned a long time ago to do things the right way. If you take short cuts it's gonna cost ya big time. Sure it's a pain in the arse to run for parts, reschedule, fix a little itsy bitsy screw up after a long day but you know what? I do it, I do it every single time. It's just part of doing a good job and I know that when the job is done I won't be called for a call back.:thumbsup:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Damn, this thread got some mileage while I've been gone.


Here's how I would of done this job "the right way" the first time if I had everything I needed on the truck:


I always like to start off with direct connects when there's a dishwasher and no garbage disposal. The kind of tapped tailpiece that has a pressed on nut and the barbed nipple is almost right below that nut, along with 6" of length. 

From there, I'd cut my tailpiece for the opposite side THEN connect my end outlet waste, cut the length off and hook my trap up, done. 


Those basket strainers are set with white silcone caulk

That barbed nipple off that tapped tailpiece is extremely long, and that hose is pushed on a 1/2" passed the barbs that seal it. Might look like it's barely on, but it's on too far already.

In regards to clipping the dishwasher discharge line, can't. Look at the picture of the hard turn found in the end right before the rubber connector where I hooked the Air Gap up to. That tubing is hard curled bad enough already because that line has been pumping 120 degree water for years, and it wasn't even high looped under the sink, that's why it's so dirty for the first few feet because it was backflowing back into the dishwasher. Reading that ironhanger? State of KY enforces Air Gaps and I won't install a dishwasher without it, don't care how ugly it is. 

I even subjected this customer to "I'm not touching this unless I put the Air Gap in" attitude because when I explained the logic, and the proof of seeing how that backflow was making it back into the dishwasher, it's a no brainer. 

High looping is worse than using siliconing tubular piping together. :laughing:


Onto the silly-coned connection...

I purposely cut that joint deep enough to follow what a socket depth is. The 120 degreed hot water is going to be dumping below that connection. 

No one is going to be filling the sinks up on both sides and dumping, resistance (partial clog or clog) is when that connection has the capability to leak. 

No vibration in the drain due to no garbage disposal so that's good. 

White basket strainers would have to be plastic because the brass painted ones will never hold up.

They wanted stainless to match the faucet.


The reason I tried gluing that connection with pvc glue and cleaner was because that end outlet kit was a hard PVC that's not translucent. It's pretty solid stuff. Don't know about you all but in KY we have to glue the trap arms right into the wall where it connects to 1.5" PVC. I figured that idea would work since the material was identical.....and literally, it might of glued...it's just that I was impatient trying to get this done.

When I pulled it apart to silicone, it was hard to pull apart so maybe 10 minutes might of been the cure. When I smeared silicone like a good hack does, and pushed it back together, it was extremely harder to push together....like the piping swelled up. Tight fit and I smeared some of the caulk around the top edge, call it done.


Now, I gots no intention to do this ever again, but something for thought for those of you that constantly have your hands on piping underneath sinks.


Hot/Cold/Hot/Cold/Hot/Cold tens of thousands of times, and the first thing that gets hard under that sink is the nuts and the ferrules.

I don't think I've ever done work on a plastic tubular drain system that "didn't" have leaks at those compression connections.

The ferrules break or the nuts harden and they're not sealing anymore. That's why when you work on drains like this, expect those connections to leak someday.

Disposals, the cheap ones don't help their plight either. 

But as I said, this job took the life out of me today, I managed two jobs and that laying on the floor, hands and knees for half a day fighting the problems was more evidence that I'm getting too old for some of these jobs.

I personally believe the customer will want that disposal back, but I could be wrong. 

I would be really suprised to hear of that connection leak anytime soon knowing how tight it pushed together. 

I'll be doing work at this house again and if it leaks, I'll glady switch it all out underneath. 

This is a situation of not keeping track of inventory, forgetting at the supply house, and in a lot of pain while working, which is an everyday situation with the pain.

I normally keep as mentioned, 8 different styled strainers but my issue was I didn't have a pair that was matching. And, I've robbed the top hats and strainers pieces from the others. I'm bad like that. :yes:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Never seen that style of end outlet waste. Who makes that one?


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Never seen that style of end outlet waste. Who makes that one?


 
I actually like it but it was $13, too much for my tastes. I like the telescoping design as all my disposer kits are made the same exact way, just the turnout is not as long.

I prefer doing everything in end outlet because I can top down drain clean through the strainers with no problems. Straight shot and no piping comes apart underneath.


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

hey ir im the same way, there is only one way to do a job and thats the right way! 
i just knew you would respond with vengence!!!!! callbacks are costly!


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

Sure I hear ya Duck but I'm not going to argue with ya man, too tired tonight. All I can say is that it's just wrong and I don't believe in excuses. I have to say though, I have never seen it done like that and hope I never do again. You do it your way and I'll do it my way.
I have to say this, if the customer was given the option of waiting until tomorrow to have it done correctly or doing it now hacked together (your words) I do believe they would have waited and you wouldn't have the thought of a call back on your mind. Goodnight Duck, hope it works for ya. I won't comment on this again.:thumbsup:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

ironranger said:


> Sure I hear ya Duck but I'm not going to argue with ya man, too tired tonight. All I can say is that it's just wrong and I don't believe in excuses. I have to say though, I have never seen it done like that and hope I never do again. You do it your way and I'll do it my way.
> I have to say this, if the customer was given the option of waiting until tomorrow to have it done correctly or doing it now hacked together (your words) I do believe they would have waited and you wouldn't have the thought of a call back on your mind. Goodnight Duck, hope it works for ya. I won't comment on this again.:thumbsup:


 

Ahh tis no problem, just read the thread title and my obvious tags on this thread. I made sure I wear it well. :laughing:


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> :laughing: We all should go to that site and leave a comment. :laughing:


He has it on moderation for the comments. I bet he ain't got the balls to post what I wrote.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Roast Duck said:


> Ahh tis no problem, just read the thread title and my obvious tags on this thread. I made sure I wear it well. :laughing:


Now that you know the correct way to do it, why don't you go back and redo it? You'll spend more time thinking about it than it takes to redo it.


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

Redwood said:


> Here's what I would have done.... :laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anyone can do plumbing!!! See!:laughing:

Work that damn ugly makes me want to puke and laugh, or laugh so hard I puke, or both.:laughing:


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

> You are kidding me right?
> That is the single worst job under a sink I have ever seen.
> This has to be a joke. Please tell me it is. I don’t want to believe someone is actually bragging about such horrendous work. That would shatter my last thread of faith in humanity.
> On second thought, I know it’s a joke. No sane person does this kind of garbage work and puts pictures of it up on the internet. Sane people hang their heads in shame when they cobble stuff together.
> Tell me the truth. You are actually a plumber who found this and are poking fun at it. I’m right am i not?


"Someone" left that message. We will see if it gets through.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

22rifle said:


> He has it on moderation for the comments. I bet he ain't got the balls to post what I wrote.


Neither one of them approved my comments...
Who cares!
Condo man probably has the most to loose when they go after him for the sink still leaking and he doesn't have any plumbers paperwork to show them. Should go over like a fart in church....:laughing:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> :laughing: We all should go to that site and leave a comment. :laughing:


I left him a short story, screw a comment. I hope it makes the list. A jack for a disposal. GOd almighy. I have seen it all now.
Oh, someone left this comment here.

"Looking at your expensive counter tops, and fixtures, why not call a plumber? None of that is to code. You have that **** trapped like 10 difffernt times. A jack? Seriously? Was the disposal that f ing heavy? You and your dad both are a couple of f ing idiots. Bet that pull out sprayer on that cheap ass Price Pfister faucet doesn’t stay up in place either. It probably falls down an inch or so after you stick it back up into the spout huh?
Purple Primer in a cabinet? WTF is that about? Trust me, you will be calling a plumber, and he will point out all of that bullshiot wannabe plumbing work that your father did. You cheap son of a biotch. That is the most f ed up plumbing in a kitchen cabinet that I have ever seen. Next time your at a buddys house, and he has a disposal, look in his cabinet and see if that bullshiot your dad installed looks anything like it.
Im sure you let the F ing trainee at Lowes or home depot sell you every bit of that bullshiot. Thanks for the laugh. You dumb shiot."


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Oh BTW, that black piece of paper in there is a fire gaurd. It keeps us safe for when the stop we installed blows off, shorts out the disposal, and creates a blazing fire that burns all of our new cabinets and counter tops that we purchased from Lowes, and all of our furnitre from Ahley's.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I'll tell you I love reading blogs of DIYer's
Especially the ones that are so smart that they don't even need to research what they know nothing about...:whistling2:

Working Saturdays I run across quite a few DIYers...

Some are like these idiot bloggers and they finally realize they are FUBAR....
With them its 50/50...
They either can't believe that it would cost so much to fix their screw up and your time has no value...:furious:
Or,
They are desperate and will pay any price to get it done...:thumbup:

Others have done their homework and have the job accomplished pretty well. They just want a portion of the work done that they didn't feel they could do... Truely a pleasure when you meet one of these... Just admire the choices in fixtures they have made and the quality of the work they have done... Usually no beef on the pricing and nice to work with...


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

*Little Johnny attended a horse auction with his father. He watched as his father moved from horse to horse, running his hands up and down the horse's legs and rump, and chest. After a few minutes, Johnny asked, "Dad, why are you doing that?" His father replied, "Because when I'm buying horses,I have to make sure that they are healthy and in good shape before I buy." Johnny, looking worried, said, "Dad, I think the UPS guy wants to buy Mom."*


----------



## user8031 (Dec 14, 2011)

Appears to be just fine. Too bad you did not talk them into installing an air hammer arrestor for the dishwasher.


----------



## MikeS (Oct 3, 2011)

Here is what I would have done:
1. Open wall, lower the trap. Cut out sanitee and put in new one lower, and make up difference to vent. Only one no-hub.
2. Branch tee for dishwasher would be tailpiece type, connected direct to strainer on right sink.
3. Tee for end outlet assembly right below branch tee for dishwasher tailpece.
4. Longer tailpiece on left sink.

How to convince customer? Tell them that since they have a deeper sink, for everything to work, you have to open wall. Since no one really looks under there, a piece of drywall cut in two and screwed to the wall hides the hole previously cut. Good luck getting a garbage disposal in there down the road.






DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> View attachment 1476​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

I would have double trapped it. When they want their disposal back in, you may have to do that anyway. Either that or open the wall and lower the tee.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

MTDUNN said:


> I would have double trapped it. When they want their disposal back in, you may have to do that anyway. Either that or open the wall and lower the tee.


Two traps on a single trap arm?

I don't think so.:no::no::no:


----------



## Triodaddyo (Sep 1, 2011)

Looks like you cut the slip joint nut off the branch tailpiece and siliconed the flanged tailpiece into it to make room for your trap. Am I right?


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Depending on jurisdiction you can install 2 traps on a 2" trap arm or as I stated before cut the wall and lower the tee


----------



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

Flanged continuous waste would have given you just enough room to make it work.or shorter basket strainers.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

MTDUNN said:


> Depending on jurisdiction you can install 2 traps on a 2" trap arm or as I stated before cut the wall and lower the tee


 It's a KS trap arm -- Exactly how many 2" KS trap arms have you stumbled upon? Me. Never.

Sheesh.

As for lowering the tee -- Until you know how it was roughed in, that's always a crap shoot. For all you know it comes across horizontally at the wrong elevation with a combo on its back.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

playme1979 said:


> Flanged continuous waste would have given you just enough room to make it work.or shorter basket strainers.


 I would have gone with a shorter barreled basket strainer and a direct connect tee.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> It's a KS trap arm -- Exactly how many 2" KS trap arms have you stumbled upon? Me. Never.
> 
> Sheesh.
> 
> As for lowering the tee -- Until you know how it was roughed in, that's always a crap shoot. For all you know it comes across horizontally at the wrong elevation with a combo on its back.


Not only have I seen many, I installed them. As I stated before, depending on jurisdiction. It may not be a common practice where you are. And please don't dismiss me with "Sheesh" I've been doing this a long time. 

And you are right about the wall. But you never know until you open it. I believe the original poster said it was late and he wanted to use what he had in his truck. If he had shallow strainers, I am sure he would have used them.


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> Two traps on a single trap arm?
> 
> I don't think so.:no::no::no:


I believe he meant put a wye on the 1 1/2 IPS pipe stubbing out of the fitting in the wall. Then you can trap each k/s bowl individually. It is a common and acceptable installation which is actually beneficial to the h.o. in the event that one of the traps clogs. Actually had that experience.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

mccmech said:


> I believe he meant put a wye on the 1 1/2 IPS pipe stubbing out of the fitting in the wall. Then you can trap each k/s bowl individually. It is a common and acceptable installation which is actually beneficial to the h.o. in the event that one of the traps clogs. Actually had that experience.


The fitting coming out of the wall (assuming it was plumbed properly) is the trap arm.

The code he Plumbs under is very specific in its prohibition of dual traps on a single trap arm.


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> It's a KS trap arm -- Exactly how many 2" KS trap arms have you stumbled upon? Me. Never.
> 
> Sheesh.
> 
> As for lowering the tee -- Until you know how it was roughed in, that's always a crap shoot. For all you know it comes across horizontally at the wrong elevation with a combo on its back.


Why do you have to be so "catty" sometimes? Don't you realize there are more than one way to "skin a cat". ( Puns totally intended). Dude, just because you haven't, or wouldn't use a particular install method, does not disqualify it as an acceptable & more importantly viable install method.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

mccmech said:


> Why do you have to be so "catty" sometimes? Don't you realize there are more than one way to "skin a cat". ( Puns totally intended). Dude, just because you haven't, or wouldn't use a particular install method, does not disqualify it as an acceptable & more importantly viable install method.


I maintain a Journeymans license in Oregon. I'm well aware of the requirements of his states adopted Plumbing Code.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> I maintain a Journeymans license in Oregon. I'm well aware of the requirements of his states adopted Plumbing Code.


That is why I said depending on jurisdiction. WSSD uses a form of BOCA. This is where I spent most of my career. Double trapping off 2" is acceptable there. Never seen it here though


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

I was expecting ferncos and duct tape


----------



## TMTFrenchie (Jun 11, 2012)

Nice
I even saw a radiator hose for a P trap


----------

